# Firmware updates and HDMI



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

If my BluRay player (Oppo 93) is connected to the Internet via the included dongle, but my receiver is not, will an HDMI cable with Ethernet allow the receiver to connect through it?
This would be to allow firmware updates for both units.

I don't have an HDMI cable with Ethernet, so I haven't been able to try yet.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

f0zz said:


> If my BluRay player (Oppo 93) is connected to the Internet via the included dongle, but my receiver is not, will an HDMI cable with Ethernet allow the receiver to connect through it?


No.


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

Would I have to buy the dongle suggested by the manufacturer? Or can I buy a generic wifi antena?

This would be for my Onkyo 5009 and for a friend of mine who has a Pioneers SC57.

Thanks


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

f0zz said:


> Would I have to buy the dongle suggested by the manufacturer? Or can I buy a generic wifi antena?
> 
> This would be for my Onkyo 5009 and for a friend of mine who has a Pioneers SC57.
> 
> Thanks


I suggest a decent wifi receiver with multiple outputs so that both devices can be connected without multiple dongles.


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I would buy a quality unit. But do I need to get an antena made by the reciever company?


----------

